# Should expats file their US taxes by April 15th?



## MyExpatTaxes (10 mo ago)

*Not everyone needs to file by April 15th, the traditional US Tax Deadline. In fact, the tax deadline for expats isn’t until June 15th. However, there are certain cases where April 15th is the tax deadline for *e*xpats, or at least they will want to file by then!*

Heads up that this year, for 2022, the 15th falls on a Holiday, so the updated 2021 Tax Deadline is April 18, 2022. Since this article is about the general expat tax deadline and not just this year, we’ll refer to the traditional April 15th deadline for the remainder of this article.

As an American citizen living outside the United States, you probably don’t need to file by April 15th (or in some years, the following Monday). As we mentioned, American expats legally don’t need to file by the 15th. However, there are a few cases where you may want to file by then anyway.

Read more here: Should expats file their US taxes by April 15th?


----------

